# KDE: Applet zur Hardwaretemperatur spinnt



## Bauer87 (14. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mit Freude festgestellt, dass es ein schickes Applet gibt, um in KDE die Hardwaretemperaturen anzuzeigen. Leider spinnt die Anzeige ein wenig und springt  für die meisten Sensoren alle paar Sekunden auf 0°C. Mit ksensors (KDE3-Style) läuft alles einwandfrei, das ist aber alles andere als schick. Auf meinem Laptop habe ich das gleiche Problem (beide Geräte laufen mit Fedora 15). Ist das ein bekannter Bug (habe dazu nichts ergooglen können) oder habe ich nur irgendwas schlecht eingestellt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jimini (16. Juli 2011)

Hast du mal getestet, ob sich das Problem durch das Einstellen eines anderen Intervalls umgehen lässt?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bauer87 (16. Juli 2011)

Hab ich, ändert sich aber prinzipiell nicht. Bei längeren Intervallen (5s) gibt es sogar des öfteren mehrere mit 0°C, die hintereinander liegen. Bei 1s-Intervallen ähnelt es ja fast einem Sägezahn und lässt sich somit prinzipiell ablesen. Bleibt aber halt unschön. Mich verwundert auch, dass die Anzeige der GPU-Temperatur weitgehend stabil bleibt,  während selbst beim Ram-Verbrauch immer wieder Fehler sind.


----------

